# yellow puss coming out of doves ear ?????



## crazysamantha (Oct 20, 2015)

help I am having a problem dove have yellow puss coming out their ears and I cant find a treatment for it ? and I am looking ever where but know one knows what it is i can't take 13teen dove to the vet i need help


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Why cant you take it to vet? Call any local wildlife centre or drop it off at vets telling them u found it and see if they will take it and treat it for free. Google if there are other breeders in the area that may help as well.


----------



## crazysamantha (Oct 20, 2015)

well I raise white dove and vets can not treat them. and I cant take them to a wildlife center because there are white and defiantly not wild but i will google breeders around here thank you CBL...... but I would really like to know what it is that's cause it so i can prevent it from happening again. so far i have been treating it by cleaning it but its still occurring.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you talking doves or pigeons? There is a difference. And if you need to go to vet, then you take one, and explain that you need treatment for the rest of them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## crazysamantha (Oct 20, 2015)

I raise dove and that's a good idea but vets do not treat white dove around here and its really hard to find a vet that even treats birds  but thank you Jay3  i will try to post pics


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

How does the feathering look around the ear openings? Is it thin? Normally I would expect to see a little extra feathering which is there for protection.

Is it just one bird, or do several birds have this?


----------



## crazysamantha (Oct 20, 2015)

it is very thin and some don't have it at all and 4 dove have it now i have been washing the ears and its getting better and better


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That sounds similar to what one of our pigeons gets, which is ear mites. Can't say for sure, of course.

Worth a try to smear something like vaseline ointment (do you have that in the US?) around but not in the ear opening. Traps the mites, which are very, very tiny. May also find that a mite and insect spray can help if that doesn't do a good job.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, we have vaseline ointment here. Is that common for pigeons to get ear mites?

Does it look like this? This link has a pic of a pigeon with ear mites.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ear...oTCP_OxaHW2cgCFQbSHgodFCoHBg&biw=1280&bih=887


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's an article that agrees with you John. Good job!

Ear Mites - Click the link to see a picture & the discharge fluids caused by the mites. Similar to if not the same as the above "mites". This mite attacks the ear of the bird. Using an "oily" substance over the affected area will "smother & kill" the mites within a day or two. Such substances are: Vaseline (smear over area); Campho-Phenique (liquid in a green bottle - just a drop in the ear canal).
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/tips.htm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Don't know how common it is - our pigeon we treated for it is the only one in the aviary that had a problem. He does seem to be more prone to getting little bugs and beasties than the others for no reason I can think of. Couple of the pics are similar I think (while since he had them, thankfully). He also used to kind of flick his head as with an irritation, which was what first made me check more closely.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful articles and information..Thanks Jay 3


----------

